# How to transfer marked sites from iphone 4GS to ipad?



## gdorlexa (May 2, 2009)

Hi trying to figure out how to transfer booked marked web pages saved on iPhone & transfer to iPad?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi this may be a possibility How to transfer iPhone bookmarks to iPad?


----------

